# Mercury - Sattelklemme



## FettkloÃ (30. Juni 2004)

wollte mir heute einen wÃ¼rger 34,9mm draufmachen - geht nicht - ich bekomm das mistding nicht aufs sattelrohr   

auf der bw-klemme steht 35 - dieses zehntel kanns ja wohl nicht machen   

hat einer den wÃ¼rger schon auf seinem bw drauf - und wenn ja wie ?????????? auch schÃ¶n den rahmen verkratzt ? saumÃ¤Ãig scharfkantig das 49 â¬ teil


----------



## XC_Freund (1. Juli 2004)

An meinem Faunus Carbon habe ich einen 31,8er ohne Probleme dran, naja an dem Alu ist ja auch kein Lack  . Einen 34,9er (da steht unter dem tune-Symbol XL drauf) habe ich gerade an das Speci meiner Freundin montiert. Ich mußte die Klemmschraube etwas aufdrehen und den Würger etwas auseinanderdrücken um ihn auf das Rohr zu kriegen. Auf die Innenseite des Würgers habe ich ordentlich Fett gegeben. Beide funktionieren Spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (1. Juli 2004)

ja - da steht xl drauf und das auseinanderdrücken hab ich auch vorsichtig und später dann auch brutaler gemacht - rändelschraube total ab und den spannhebel auf locker gestellt 

ergebnis = geht nicht drauf


----------



## XC_Freund (1. Juli 2004)

Tune Produkte sind ziemlich genau gefertigt. Meine Sattelstütze hatte z.B. exakt 27,2mm und ich mußte meinen Rahmen erst mit einer Reibahle nachbearbeiten (Der Carbonrahmen hat keine Hülse und trotzedem eine 27,2er Stütze).
Das Specialized hat auch gemessen am Sitzrohr 35mm. Ruf doch da mal an:
0 76 31 - 7 48 07 30


----------



## Saufhund (5. Oktober 2006)




----------

